# mangrove pods?



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

mangrobe pods good for FW???


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

I know they work great once they are really big (2.5-3') tall....the small ones have a negligable effect on dissolved organics, unless you have several-many of them. I setup a mangrove filter on some reef tanks...they seemed to work nicley if used in the correct fashon. BUT i dont know how theyld do in fresh....they are land plants who have become tolerant of high salt levels. They grow very slowly though and the "tubers" stores sell take about a year to reacha "practical" size. I dont know anyone thats tried it...im assuming youre going to incorporate them for thier nutrient uptakeing?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i was just gonna add some because i thought theyd look good in my tank...my set up is white sand and a very bright light and a stump







,if you think about it my setup is kinda lame but i figured the mangrove look would be cool

actually i had know idea of their benefits???

if im not mistaken arent there mangroves in the good ol' amazon


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Whats a mangrobe?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to plant forum


----------

